# Netzteil SAmsung R60 plus



## polonese (17. Juni 2009)

Hey,

bin jetzt schon ne ganze weile auf der suche nach einem Netzteil für ein Samsung R60 plus. Und entweder stimmt die Teilenummer nicht, oder die Modelnr. oder irgendwas anderes nicht. Bin einfach unsicher welches das richtige ist und wollte euch da mal fragen ob ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen könnt?
Denn die 90 Euro die sie im Saturn dafür haben wollen wollt ich eigentlich nicht dafür ausgeben.

Der Laptop ist ein Samsung R60 plus und die Modellnr. des Netzteils ist SADP-90FH B AD9010S

DAchte auch schon eins gefunden zu haben aber da wurde mir vom support gesagt das der Stecker wohl nicht passt.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

die org. samsung-netzteile sind leider in der tat sehr teuer. theoretisch würde jedes netzeil gehen, dass auch die spannung liefert, die auf dem netzteil steht, und dabei dann mind. auch die ampere, die dabeistehen.

also zB dein samsung hat 14V und max. 4.5Ampere, dann muss das ersatzteil auch 14V liefern können (universelle sind ja teils umstellbar) und mind. 4.5ampere bei 14V liefern können.

das mit dem stecker ist halt das hauptproblem... 

zB hier: Notebook / Laptop Netzteil Ladegerät kompatibel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik da stehen sehr viele modelle, das R50 und das R65. aber das R60 nicht... 

hier wäre eines, das für das R60 gedacht sein soll: Laptop Netzteil passend zu Samsung R60: Amazon.de: Elektronik   vlt. is das ein gebrauchtes, das kann auch sein. wäre auch ne möglichkeit: bei ebay ein gebrauchtes suchen. ich hab zB bei meinem defekten R50 einzelteile verkauft, u.a. auch das netzteil.


----------

